# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Το παιχνιδι για τα budgie μου

## Stefpars

1. Κυλακι καλαμακι
2. Καλαμακια
image url

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφο και δημιουργικό!  :Happy:  Θα το κατά χαρούν! Θα τους γίνει όμως ακαταμάχητο αν βάλεις και κάποιο καμπανάκι.

----------


## Stefpars

> Πολύ όμορφο και δημιουργικό!  Θα το κατά χαρούν! Θα τους γίνει όμως ακαταμάχητο αν βάλεις και κάποιο καμπανάκι.


Το χω στο προγραμμα.. Ευχαριστω παντως ... Εχω καποιες ιδεες να βρω χρονο μονο :/

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ καλό! Τα διάφορα σχήματα από το καλαμάκι θα τους φανούν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα! Είναι ωραίο να φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας παιχνίδια και να βλέπουμε πόσο τα χαίρονται!

----------


## Soulaki

Θα ξετρελάθουν, τα ζουζούνια.....

----------

